

Ask HN: How to advertise a web design/development company? - leejw00t354

Hello.
I have a website where I offer web design services and web development for small businesses.
So far the only interest I've had has been from family and friends. What advertising strategies could you recommend to get some more clients?
I've tried cold calling local businesses with very little luck.
I'm looking to make a little money for myself while I'm at uni, so if I could get a couple of jobs a month, that would be great.
Thanks.
Thanks.
======
md1515
No one will hire unless you have something to show them. I assume you like to
design so maybe you should do a couple for your friends and family pro bono.
You'll get something for the portfolio that you can show to others.

I like Shawn's idea to get new customers - follow that. Try to make some
connections with a major industry. James Altucher founded Reset, which made
websites for movie releases at extremely high prices. You know why? First of
all, he worked at HBO so he had contacts with all of them. Second, they were
huge companies with even bigger budgets - he cleaned up on them. Granted he
did it in the mid-90's when the internet was new and exciting, but nonetheless
- if you have the right contacts you can create a great business (he
eventually sold Reset for low 8 figures).

best of luck

------
ShawnJG
here are two tips go online to your county clerk's office they will have a
list of newly formed businesses. The listing usually includes name address and
telephone number. It should be easy to get those people to listen to you as
they are usually in a process of just getting started and I need of design
services. Second you can either actively or passively look for old dated
looking websites. Identify outdated designs and contact the company with one
or two suggestions for improvement and offered to do it for them. The e-mail
should include a link of your previous work.

